# did I buy a knock-off Vetta saddle?



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Any retro fans out there that know enough about Vetta to tell me this: Did Vetta ever make the SL saddle (1993) with a vinyl cover? I thought all Vetta race saddles were leather.

Backstory: I have '94 Vetta TriShock that fits really really well and is still in pretty good shape (leather and very well made.) Most modern saddles are too narrow for my sit bones. So I jumped on a "new" Vetta SL on Ebay and it arrived today. It is  NOS (never mounted) and date stamped underneath '93. Looks like a Vetta but. . .

- The cover is not leather (good imitation but it's definitely "simulated imitation leather")

- The finish underneath is not as well executed as my Vetta TriShock (staples showing and a bit sloppier execution.)

- Rails are steel, black, & no calibration marks (the more I think about it, all the chro-mo rail Vettas I've seen have grey painted rails w/mm markings.

- Logo on the nose is all white (the more I think about it, shouldn't any Vetta have a blue & white logo?

The ebay listing didn't claim it was leather but did claim it's a Vetta SL. I'm thinking about calling BS. I'd appreciate any thoughts if you either have an early '90 SL or know the saddle. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Honestly, I seriously doubt it's fake.. 

I have a white Vetta that definitely does not have leather covering...It's rails are silver with no calibration marks..The construction is so-so....yet I don't doubt it's an authentic Vetta....

Why would someone go to the trouble of producing a counterfeit Vetta?..

Arguably, Regals and Rolls are much more popular and you never hear about knockoffs of these saddles..

Just my .02 cents


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The Chinese were briefly in the fake vintage Vetta business during the early 90's; before they figured out that software and military piracy pay better. 

I remember news stories about massive busts where US customs would find entire container ships full of fake pleather saddles.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> ....Why would someone go to the trouble of producing a counterfeit Vetta?..


Ok, that's a fair point.

Still, . . .there was an automatic repost ("buy it now" transaction.) Apparently it's not a new listing. You have to admit seems strange that someone would have inventory of a discontinued saddle from 1993! That coupled with the obvious difference in quality to the '94 Vetta I'm riding makes me wonder.

I'm not out much cash - but certainly not a bargain for a cheap plastic seat I got. So if Vetta made plastic cheapo saddles then that's what I bought!

Anyone else?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> The Chinese were briefly in the fake vintage Vetta business during the early 90's; before they figured out that software and military piracy pay better.
> 
> I remember news stories about massive busts where US customs would find entire container ships full of fake pleather saddles.


OMG, LOL & ROTF!
that was hilarious!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Vetta was a lower priced line produced by (I think but not sure) Selle Italia.

They made saddles all over the price/quality range.

It's unlikely a counterfeit for the same reason it doesn't pay to counterfeit one dollar bills.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, ok guys, I get it - everybody views Vetta as a cheapo saddle. I guess the only ones I ever ran across were their high end models. The one I currently ride (Vetta TriShock) is def. a higher end w/leather cover, fit & finish impecible - on par w/Selle Italia Flite. (yes, made by Selle Italia under the Vetta label.)

I thought I was getting this: http://www.bikepro.com/products/saddles/vetta.html (scroll down, second from bottom) Shows the Vetta SL as leather, 232 g, nice stuff. Don't understand why there would be a "nice" Vetta SL and a piece 'o junk plastic SL? Oh well, sorry if I've wasted bandwidth!

(hmm. . .how do you say "thanks for listening" in Italian? . . .Grazie al tanto?)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

LOL....as you well know, a good fitting saddle is _priceless_:thumbsup:


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Fantino said:


> (hmm. . .how do you say "thanks for listening" in Italian? . . .Grazie al tanto?)


Jockey boy,

Grazie per aver ascoltato!


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

dnalsaam said:


> Jockey boy,
> 
> Grazie per aver ascoltato!


Grazie dnalsaam, sto imparando. . .penso!


----------

